# obscur gemanic or italian composers of renaissance 15-16 century on CPO worth buying?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for obscure classical composer of renaissance of german origin, i affectionated 1450-1600 in dates and italian classical composer relatively unknow .I favor motets...

I cherrish the work of Bruiser,Meyer, Cordes, Fontero has conductors, please people introduced me to these obscur name, that carved gem,in cpo i trust , got fews of them on my wishlist allready, but i dont know all of them, im looking for beautifull yet dissonant, melancholic music remnescent of franco-flemish Bourgundy school of music for usage of vocal dissonance.

I would admit renaissance music is my favorite era more so than medieval that i still like to death, audiophile , melomane, music lover manifest nation wide world wide...

Help deprofundis find obscur talent obscur composer , no one care but fews hardcore fan of renaissance genra ''avec des gôuts extremement pointus aucun snobisme voulu'' let's translate this funny sentence in french, because sometime french is barrel of laught to write, i was saying: im extremely picky i border snobism but claim im not.

Anecdote , my pal, and record seller ex=bishop told me , amazed ,son you have quite an edgy taste, sharpest knife in the drawer, he explain in canada perhaps 1000 persons has eclectic taste for sutch music of renaissance.Than mentally i blush hehe,

And that it CPO staff and ceeo please guided me toward your wonderfull offering what should i purchased,that will make me drool like a pavlov dog?

:tiphat:


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't really help you. Most of the obscure German composers in my collection are from the Baroque era. The nearest I can think of is Michael Praetorius (c1571-1621) and he isn't very obscure.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps this helps a little bit deprofundis.
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/labels/397--cpo


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Hildegard van Bingen


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There are the Doppelmeisters, so-called because their names are similar: Benedictus Appenzeller and Benedictis Ducis and Benedictus de Opitiis. Benedictis Ducis was German.

Here's Ducis:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Costanzo Festa was the first Italian musician of the 1500s to master Netherlandish contrapuntal techniques as well as the Netherlanders, and he helped lay the groundwork for what became the madrigal.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Im looking for obscure classical composer of renaissance of german origin, i affectionated 1450-1600 in dates and italian classical composer relatively unknow .I favor motets...
> 
> I cherrish the work of Bruiser,Meyer, Cordes, Fontero has conductors, please people introduced me to these obscur name, that carved gem,in cpo i trust , got fews of them on my wishlist allready, but i dont know all of them, im looking for beautifull yet dissonant, melancholic music remnescent of franco-flemish Bourgundy school of music for usage of vocal dissonance.
> 
> ...


Get the CD called L'art de la citation dans l'Italie des Visconti by Mala Punica, and the one by Bjorn Schmelzer called The Cult of Mary Magdelaine in the 16th century, and all the Camina de Santiago CDs from Luis Lozano Virumbrales - his band's called Grupo Alfonso x el sabio (Codex Huelgas, codices de Madrid, Codex calixtinus)

Mais surtout remontez le temps un peu (enfin, beaucoup) et achetez le cd Vacillantis de l'ensemble Magister Petrus, et le CD For The End of Time de Sequentia.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Stimmwerck is a very talented Munich-based vocal ensemble who specialize in performing and recording obscure or forgotten German Renaissance composers. They have recorded works by forgotten worthies Peter Schweikl, Heinrich Finck, Adam von Fulda, Leonhard Lechner, Johannes Heugel, Ludovicus Krafft, Leonhard Päminger, Andreas Raselius, Leonhardt Schröterm, and others.


----------

